# Billig Receiver fuer Teufel System 5 THX Select



## mr_ecko (10. Juli 2009)

Hi

Ich habe vor mir das "Teufel System 5 THX Select" System zu kaufen, will aber nach dieser haeftigen Investition nicht auch noch gleich einen teuren Receiver kaufen. Ist es moeglich das System 5 auch mit einem der folgenden Receiver ordentlich zu betreiben, oder gibt es da merklich Qualitaetsverlust? Oder gibt es noch etwas anderes auf das man achten muss beim Receiver?
Hab die Links aus einem anderen Post hier im Forum, allerdings ging es dort "nur" um das Theater 1 System, das doch etwas schlecter ist:
Pioneer VSX 418 S 5.1 Mehrkanal Receiver silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Kenwood KRF-V 5300 D-S Silber - AV-Receiver - Kenwood | redcoon sterreich
elektronik-star - Einfach clever sparen JVC RX-5062 HiFi Dolby 5.1 Surround 5 x 100 Watt Audio Video Receiver

Diese Receiver scheinen relativ billig zu sein und trotzdem einige Features zu bieten. Mein momentaner Plan ist mir zuerst einen von denen zu kaufen und mir dann in 6 bis 12 Monaten einen ordentlichen Receiver zu kaufen, sollte das ueberhaupt noetig sein.
Wieviel Euro muesste ich eigentlich dann fuer einen Receiver bezahlen, um das System 5 in seiner vollen klanglichen Qualitaet zu nutzen?

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

Wieso nicht gleich einen für 300-500€, einen Monat sparen und du hast gleich was ordentliches?

Viel falsch machen kannst du zwar nicht, aber ich würde nicht so das Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, wenn man doch nur ein wenig mehr drauflegen muss, um etwas ordentliches zu bekommen.


----------



## Mad (11. Juli 2009)

Zustimm...

Kaufst Du billig, kaufst Du zweimal...

Spar noch etwas und kauf dir "was richtiges"...

Soll es denn nur ein Audio-receiver oder ein A/V-Receiver sein..?


----------



## mr_ecko (11. Juli 2009)

Erstmal grossen Dank fuer die Ratschlaege!



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso nicht gleich einen für 300-500€, einen Monat sparen und du hast gleich was ordentliches?



Um 300-500Eur bekommt man schon etwas ordentliches?
Ich dachte die kosten viel mehr, da die Geraete-Emfehlungen auf Teufel.de fuer das System 5 alle zwischen 800-2000 Euro liegen.
Ich hab mich dann mal etwas auf einigen Preisvergleichseiten umgesehn, und dort war alles mit THX ab 800Eur aufwaerts. Kenn mich eben nicht damit aus 
In diesem Fall werd ich mir doch gleich etwas ordentliches kaufen.

Ich hab mich heute noch etwas umgesehn und bin auf den Onkyo TX-SR507 gestossen, der mir recht gut zu sein scheint.
Was haltet ihr von diesem?

Koennt ihr mir einen guten A/V-Receiver unter 300 oder 400 Euro empfehlen?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

Denon AVR-2310 bzw. AVR-2309 wäre ein rel. gutes Gerät, der kleinere AVR-1910 ist aber auch recht günstig und sollte für dich ausreichen.

THX im Kino ok, aber zu Hause, da bringt es meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr viel, denn da ist die Aufstellung meist nicht so optimal wie im Kino und man zahlt einen Aufpreis für einen kleines Logo...

Der Onkyo ist wie alle Receiver nicht schlecht, nur kommt es halt auf die benötigten Formate an.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juli 2009)

Etwas über deinem Limit, aber mit einem richtigen Mehrwert, was Ausstattung und Klang angeht.

Onkyo TX SR 607 7.2 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2009)

Vorallem wenn du THX lizensierte Lautsprecher kaufst, warum holst du dir dann nicht gleich nen THX Receiver???
Sonst bräuchtest du den Mehrwert der zu durchlaufenden THX Siegels (was viel Geld kostet) nicht zahlen und könntest auch andere Lautsprecher nehmen.
Die THX lizensierung kostet Geld was sich ja auch in dem Preis niederschlägt...und ja diese Receiver wären Überdurchschnittlich mit den Boxen überfordert.
Du kaufst ja auch kein Ferrari und tankst Raps oder??? (besserer Vergleich fällt mir grad nicht ein).

@Pokerclock: fürn bischen mehr kriegt er sogar nen Onkyo mit THX Siegel... ansonsten schonmal nicht schlecht!


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2009)

Leg lieber noch ein bisschen was drauf und kauf, wie $.Crackpipeboy.$ schon gesagt hat, einen von Onkyo mit THX Siegel. Die sind gut und relativ günstig.

Wenn du dir jetzt einen billigen und in einem Jahr einen teuren kauftst, bezahlst du mehr, als wenn du dir gleich was ordentliches kaufst.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Juli 2009)

THX ist sowas von schwachsinn, wer sich nen System kauft weil nen THX siegel drauf ist, ist mal wieder auf die Marketing masche reingefallen, das prinzip mag ganz gut gewesen sein. Aber was davon heute übrig ist, is lächerlich und rechtfertigt kein kauf von THX zertifizierten geräten, zumal das zertifikat auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist. Beschschneidung der frequenzen z.b 
Die Boxen sind limitierd im Frequenzgang, und und.  
Kurz gesagt es ist einfach blanker schwachsinn und nur marketing, wenn dir ne richtige THX anlage zusammenstellen willst, dann brauchst du nen zertifizierten player, ne zertifizierte glotze, zertifizierte kabel, zertifizierte Medien, zertifizierte Boxen, zertifizierter Amp. 
Das alles nicht mehr als abzocke in meinen augen. 

Was die von dir gezeigten receiver angeht. 
Allesamt schrott ! 
Der JVC z.b bei 1khz nen klirrfaktor von 10% .... das entspricht ungefähr der klang von billigst Mp3 player mit billigst lautsprechern. 
Der Kenwood exakt das gleiche an 6 Ohm !!! 10% klirrfaktor wobei kenwood irgendwas von 0.7% noch schreibt, bisl undurchsichtig die angaben. 
Beim Pioneer wieder das gleiche 10% an 8ohm bei 1khz 
Das sind absolute billig schrott teile in meinen augen.

Als verlgleich der von Pokerclock vorgeschlagene hat nen klirrfaktor von 0.08% bei 1khz das ist wiederum ein guter wert.

Wie hier schonmal gesagt wurde, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal meistens. Das gillt übrigends ebenso für die Lautsprecher


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juli 2009)

Wie Dfence richtig meinte, ist THX Zertifizierung absoluter Schwachsinn und Dummfang von Leuten... Für ein winziges Logo noch draufzuzahlen, nur damit man sagen kann dass mein ein THX Set zu Hause hat... naja. Zudem würde ich vom Teufel set die Finger lassen, für die Preisklasse gibst bei Nubert geile Sachen (), wobei das Teufelset natürlich nicht schlecht ist. 
Als Receiver ist ein Denon 1910 ein guter Partner, mit ca. 550€ recht günstig und ausreichend. Auch Marantz sowie Onkyo produzieren zum Teil geniale Geräte zum günstigen Preis. Von Kenwood, JVC und den ganzen anderen Rotz würde ich mein Geld fernhalten.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

Denon AVR-1910 7.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Den 1910er gibt es bereits ab 500€, der Preis wird aber noch fallen.

Wenn man nur auf THX bzw. Teufel fixiert ist, dann zahlt man halt viel drauf. Ein paar Canton GLE für den Anfang wären sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, vieleicht sogar ein paar gebrauchte Standboxen aus der Karat Serie oder von einem anderen Hersteller, da braucht man dann eigentlich keinen Subwoofer mehr.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich wollt so direkt nicht ansprechen, daher mein hinweis das man 2 mal kauft auch bei den Lautsprechern wenn man billig kauft. 

Ich denke auch es gibt weitaus potentere Systeme für 900€ als dieses Teufel ding ( Teufel ist eh schon lange nicht mehr das was sie mal wahren, mit dem einstieg in die brüllwürfel billig serie hat Teufel stark nachgelassen was Qualität angeht ) 

Bei Nubert gibts wirklich paar richtig gute sachen, auch bei Canton kann man fündig werden. 
Mein Favorit wenn man selbstbaut ist Visaton z.b, so richtigen lautsprecher Tipp kann ich allerdings nicht geben weil ich eher der selbstbau typ bin.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

Im Hifi Forum gibt es viel über den Selbstbau, früher dachte ich, dass Selbstbauboxen nicht so gut sind, aber nach meinem ersten Selbstbausubwoofer war ich überwältigt...


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Juli 2009)

Nuja selbstbau ist einfach optimaler, weil man sich das so anpassen kann wie man möchte, und nicht auf etwas zugreifen muss was für die breite masse gemacht worden ist. 
Die einzigsten Boxen die ich besitze die gekauft sind kann man mit heutigem billigkram nicht vergleichen, das wären zum einen Telefunken Klangsäule bj mitte 70er jahre mit Saba Greencone speaker und nen Bose AM3 Woofer ( frühe 80er jahre an der schwelle wo bose anfing nur noch schrott zu bauen ) und die legendären Bose 901 aus den späten 70er jahren.  

Aber Selbstbau ist einfach nicht jedermanns sache, wobei man auch nen schreiner seines vertrauens mit dem Bau beauftragen kann ( sofern man das kleingeld hat und bereit is viel geld für ne ewigkeit zu investieren )


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2009)

Na dann guckt euch mal den Selbstbau an (ist wie ich finde eine der besten Ideen Ls selber zu bauen weil man da das bauen kann was man will und braucht)...das sind mal geile Lautsprecher marke Eigenbau:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-43.html#post876124

@ ALL: bevor ich es vergesse, die jenigen die hier behaupten THX sei nur ne Marketingstrategie...die sollten sich mal erst informieren bevor sie sich hier das Maul zerreißen!
Und mit Informieren meine ich nicht bei Wikipedia, sondern sich mal von renomierten Herstellern Termine zu Hörproben geben lassen sofern das für euch möglich ist.Hab ich genauso gemacht! (halt von arbeit aus aber trotzdem).

Einige von euch müssen noch echt viel lernen bevor sie reden...warscheinlich noch nie im leben sich richtig mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt und dann drauf los quatschen...was sie grad mal so gehört haben.
Bevor hier jemand noch mal sagt THX ist Marketingquatsch...der sollte meinen Vorschlag in betracht ziehen bevor er sich hier mit absoluter Unwissenheit zum deppen macht sorry.
Es mag sein das THX bei vielen nichts bringt, aber nicht deswegen weil THX nichts bringt sondern gewisse gegebenheiten gegeben sein müssen damit man Vorteile davon hat...und nicht noch im Kinderzimmer seiner Mama lebt wo ja mal schlechteste Vorrausstzungen herrschen...

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich verfolge hier schon seit einiger Zeit Posts und Threads wo nicht mehr als Mist erzählt wird, und man schon nicht mal mehr Lust hat zu Posten, wie Teufel sei schrott...früher war alles besser! Klar gibt es auch bessere...aber das P/L Verhältnis stimmt allemal...und das aus Deutscher Hand!


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

Sind die selbst gebaut?

Dann erzähl doch mal, was THX zu Hause bringt. Klangverfälschung entsteht schon mal durch den Receiver wenn ich mich nicht täusche, denn die hohen Töne werden bei Kinofilmen für zu Hause abgesenkt, damit diese nicht so laut wie im Kino sind (die auf den hinteren Plätzen wollen ja auch noch was verstehen, zu Hause ist sowas aber nicht sonderlich gut), bei den meisten DVD Filmen ist das aber schon gemacht worden...

Schau mal ins Hifi Forum, da gibt es nette Threads über THX, willst du damit sagen, dass die Leute alle keine Ahnung haben? >.<


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juli 2009)

Also Crackpipeboy... da hätt ich gescheitere Aussagen erwartet. THXbesitzt eine Daseinsberechtigung, keine Frage. Aber dennoch ist das nur Marketing, weil viele THX Anforderungen von LS erfüllt werden, welche das Siegel nicht tragen. (z.B. der gleiche Aufbau aller LS) Zudem bringt dir THX auch nichts, wenn du kein richtiges Homecinema-Zimmer hast. Die gewünschte Subwoofer Trennfrequenz kann man bei jedem Sub einstellen... THX it für den Ottonormalanwender eine sinnlose Mehraufwendung.

Mal was anderes: Wieso sind die Fragen im Soundbereich?? Dafür gibts den Heimkinobereich! Da kann man den Heinkinopart weglassen, im normalen Soundbereich ist der sowieso besser aufgehoben.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2009)

Ja sind selbstgebaut!

Wie ich schon sagte (wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil) das es zu hause im Kinderzimmer wie es hier halt einige haben nichts bringt! Ich verstehe nicht das ihr das sagt bzw. mich verbessern wollt obwohl das im meinem Post steht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Natürlich gibt es Lautsprecher die den THX Anforderungen bestehen würden...aber woher soll man das denn wissen...desshalb dieses Siegel was einem das garantiert das sie THX tauglich sind.
Das kostet Geld wesshalb viele LS Hersteller lieber ohne dieses Logo fahren.

Man muss dazu sagen das viele den Unterschied vom normalen Surround zum THX nicht wahr nehmen, die sind aber meiner Meinung nach falsch im Heimkinobereich aufgehoben wenn man das nicht hört denn THX ist eine geniale Technik (Wenn man sie zu nutzen weis).

Selbst in dem Teufelstudio wo ich mehrmals probehören war, kann man THX nicht richtig ausfahren da es viel zu klein ist um einen Vorteil daraus ziehen zu können.

Ich wollte niemand persöhnlich angreifen, auch dich nicht Devil (müsstest du wissen) aber zu sagen THX ist ist quasi nur Geldmache ist unwissenheit!


----------

